# spots



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hiya,

my son has about 5 plukes on his face, they arent a rash or anything, just red spots with a white head, is this ok?? he's 3 weeks and 1 day old.

Also do you have any tips for offering him a bottle of expressed milk, he won't take a bottle at all now but I'd like dh to do a night feed for a change, but he gets stressed and upset.

Donna


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Donna

They could be milk spots...get you HV to have a look to see.

Re expressing milk..its just a case of persevering if thats what you want. Make sure you aren't in the same room when little one has the bottle. Also, he may not like the bottles you are using..which ones are you giving him??. Some babies don't like the advent ones. You may consider giving a bottle that has a latex teat instead (also make sure the flow is correct IE not to fast or slow).

Let me know how you get on.

jxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

i've got a selection of bottles, including the close to nature one, but he even looks discusted when i put in in his mouth   If he could talk he'd be saying "mummy what the hell are you putting in my mouth"   

A friend who has a baby said the spots are milk spots, i did phone my hv but she never got back to me 

I'll keep persevering with the bottles.

thanks again

Dona


----------

